# kubota l245 pto seal



## Jim Renfrew (Sep 16, 2017)

need some help please. i cant figure how to change the pto seal nor can i find the correct seal. i have a plane old l245 if some one has a service manual that would be a plus. thanks jim


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jim, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can find a used workshop/repair manual for an l245 tractor on ebay. They have several for sale. Get a manual and study what you have to do to facilitate repair. If you cannot obtain a seal from your Kubota dealer, a bearing/seal shop should be able to get one for you, or maybe a hydraulic shop.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Jim,

I found the following comment written by Todd on the SSB forum:

"*You should be able to remove the 4 bolts from the housing holding the rear bearing for the PTO Shaft and remove only the housing(leave shaft in tractor). It should seperate from the bearing pretty easily with a pry bar or long screw driver. Leave the PTO Shaft inplace if you can, unless you want to change the bearings. If you pull to PTO shaft coupling off the splines inside the transmission you may have to take the whole top of the tractor apart to get the coupling reattached. You do have to drain the hydraulic fluid somewhat to before removing the rear housing. Replacement of the fluid may not be a bad idea depending on its appearance. You will need 3 to 5 gallons of hydraulic/transmission fluid to replenish. There is one main drain for the transmission and rear end and one drain each on the low points of the housings going to the wheels. Check each for metal shavings. Make sure the new seal for the shaft housing is a double lip seal and not a single lip one. The single lip seal will not last."*


----------

